# woodburners



## noserhodes (Sep 13, 2011)

hi all does anyone have a rough price guide for a 20kw woodburner and possibly suppliers towards castelo branco area.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Don't rush there's a vast array of products and styles for different situations and uses, price wise no where near as pricey as UK budget around €700
This site will give you an idea Solzaima - Solues de aquecimento a biomassa


----------



## noserhodes (Sep 13, 2011)

had a look at the site, i wasnt quite sure if i could acquire a 20kw at a decent price.
yes i do agree there is no rush at the moment it could still be upto a month before we move in and i suppose we then have all summer to look around before purchase,ideally i would have liked to incorporate a boiler with it for water and maybe a couple of radiators, having said that we are a bit limited in terms as to where we could place the boiler.
does sound quite reasonable though if i could achieve upto 20kw somewhere in the region of suggested prices.
thanks again for the info you keep providing for me loved the leroymerlin store by the way, it may now save me a trip to lisbon ikea!!


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Just a couple of rads isn't cost effective, adding C/H can be difficult here because of construction, unless you don't mind exposed pipework, lots of property might already have pipes installed for C/H and just require rads adding and a boiler, don't be swayed for gas, I don't know a single friend with it that can afford running costs.
I would consider carefully a total house solution hot water(solar panels) and heating rather than just heating, costs more up front but reduces running costs.

We fitted wood fired back boiler 25Kw in 2010 total cost to an existing diesel powered C/H system , total cost €2680 incl all fitting, installation making good etc


----------



## noserhodes (Sep 13, 2011)

yes we did consider solar as an option but it would depend on full costs.
we will probably for now decide just to opt for the woodburner, see how things pan out over the first winter and then take it from there
thanks again


----------

